# New deer blind



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

Well after scaring a nice buck out of my food plot last year and all of the wasp and critters taking over my box blind this year I thought it is time to build a new one. So here is the progress. A little slow but it should be ready for next year.










It's 10x10 in size 8 foot walls 7 windows. This is going to turn into deer camp since the plan is to put a couple twin beds in it. I will keep pictures coming as the progress goes on. Let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

That's going to be a nice one.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

looks more like a "cabin" than a blind - but its going to be a nice one!!


----------



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

You are correct. The plan is to be able to sleep in it. That's is obviously what the 2 twin beds are for. I figured if I was going to build something I might as well make it big enough to sleep in


----------



## ebeveridge (May 11, 2008)

looks good but does not look like a good hunting spot where its sitting


----------



## deerjitsu (Apr 3, 2013)

ebeveridge said:


> looks good but does not look like a good hunting spot where its sitting


It would be a good place to set up for the neighbors love drunk cat.

Great cabin/blind OP. Wish I had the skills like that.


----------



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

Every one keeps asking me how I'm going to move it. I'm hoping the same way my dad and I have moved sheds before just jack them up and put it on a trailer. Still haven't decided on how high off the ground I'm going to set it. It's about a foot to 1-1/2 now so I'm thinking 3 feet might do. The only draw back to it being in my back yard is the neighbors cats have taken home to it.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Nice. 
If you know where the deer will be this is the Shizzle !


----------



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

Looks good. Are you going to leave the siding that color or try to camo it a bit? 

Great build!


----------



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

Right now I have a 3 acre food plot that my blind over looks. My currant blind is just a plywood box 6 feet off the ground and a tin roof and I have yet to see deer question it the past 3 years. I was going to try and camo it but it basically sits out in the open with one side against a tree line so I don't think making it camouflage is necessary.


----------



## Gumbo860 (Apr 11, 2012)

Well it's definitely going to make a comfy little hunting cottage, I wish I had a place I could just wake up and sling an arrow out the window! lol


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup, that's not a deer blind that's better than the huntin cabin I walk back too. Well you won't be able to complain that the deer showed up 5 minutes before you got there cause you'll be livin there.


----------



## longbeard02 (Aug 7, 2009)

:jaw: Box blind?? that looks like a small cabin. Well look at it this way you can spend the night in it and be there waiting in the morning you want have to worry about walking in and spooking anything.


----------



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

That was the whole thing that started this journey. We wanted something to sleep in and didn't have to wake up so early to get to where we are going. Eventually I will have electricity into it but running from solar power and every thing inside will be operated by 12volts. I figured if I building something I might as well build it to live in it for a day or two!!!!


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

Deeredude64 said:


> That was the whole thing that started this journey. We wanted something to sleep in and didn't have to wake up so early to get to where we are going. Eventually I will have electricity into it but running from solar power and every thing inside will be operated by 12volts. I figured if I building something I might as well build it to live in it for a day or two!!!!


Not sure how cold it gets in your area. Make an exterior platform with an access door from the inside so you can place a cooler or whatever to keep your food cold. I have seen them in ice shacks before and plan on building one into my hunting shack.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Not so sure that would be legal to hunt from here...LOL


----------



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

You can actually hunt out of something with 4 wheels in Missouri but 1 wheel has to be off the ground.









First picture is just in the daylight second pic is from the inside looking out. Two of the windows are in 5 more to go


----------



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

Progress from yesterday


----------



## justinhonkytonk (Apr 29, 2013)

Nice build. Good luck moving it to your hunting area.


----------



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

It might be a few months but stay tuned and I will try and remember to post pics of how we move it


----------



## Juneauhunt (Aug 3, 2010)

If you add much more you'll have to elect a mayor and police chiefolice: Looking good!


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats nice just put a cot in there and stay over night in the field so you dont have to spook game entering in the mornings. :thumbs_up


----------



## Loren Freeman (Jul 3, 2013)

I've had houses not as well built lol


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

hello,

what county are you in anyway ??

city hunter ??

TS2


----------



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

Ts2 I'm just building it in my back yard. It will later be moved to the location we hunt from. But since there is no electricity with in a mile either direction I figured I would just do it this way. My dad and I have moved a few storage sheds before of this comparable size so i figured it can't be to hard to move. I did mention to my dad about running an extension cord from his house to my stand but he wasn't to thrilled about that!! Lol.


----------



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

Thought I would show every one my currant setup of my deer blind. This is basically a panoramic view of how I hunt now


----------



## KSHammers1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Depending on how far you want to haul it, you could just put it on skids and pull it.


----------



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

We thought about pulling it on skids but the journey is going to a be roughly 5 miles plus 4 of it is down a local highway. The easement road isn't the greatest either which is our main concern for the blind staying together!!


----------



## TargetShooter2 (Dec 10, 2010)

thought you said you was going to trailer it , 
anyone have a hay wagon around your area 
that would do the job .

TS2


----------



## tazman7 (Nov 5, 2005)

I just mounted mine onto a running gear and it works great. I had it on a regular single axle trailer but some neighbor kids stole it last year, and bent the hitch so when I went to move it the entire shack came unhooked from my truck and went into the ditch and flipped onto its side..

Nice looking shack. I wish I would of made mine closer to that size you did.


----------



## Deeredude64 (Oct 14, 2013)

We are going to trailer it to where we are putting it. Then use a couple of skid loaders to raise it and put in on 6x6's. I thought about putting it on a trailer and keeping it that way but it's going to have to be custom built to handle it and I already have more money in this then I want to have


----------

